# Apple TV vs. Nintendo Wii



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

So as much as I love my Apple TV I've been hearing more and more about the Nintendo Wii as the breakthrough home media device?

Anyone have any thoughts on using the Wii as a media center?

I understand that there is a solution to stream from iPhoto and iMusic into the Wii using Wii Transfer

Riverfold Software - Wii Transfer


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't see how the Wii is a breakthrough home media device at all. Sure it can play music and pictures but video has to be converted to a wii compatible format (didn't check the list, so might not be an issue) and then copied to an SD card. In this day and age, physical transport should not be necessary. Obviously you can't browse through your movie collection to pick a title with this set-up.

TV has a great interface and really seems to just work for music, pictures and video. Yes, you may need to hack to support all video types.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I think I left out the reference to the fact that the Nintendo Wii has built in Opera Web Browser with support for AJAX and Flash.

This is the MAIN lacking feature of the AppleTV. I know that somewhere buried in the AppleTV is the Safari webkit, however to not have it available as an option is a huge mistake.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> I think I left out the reference to the fact that the Nintendo Wii has built in Opera Web Browser with support for AJAX and Flash.
> 
> This is the MAIN lacking feature of the AppleTV. I know that somewhere buried in the AppleTV is the Safari webkit, however to not have it available as an option is a huge mistake.


Hmm... the last I checked AppleTV is at version *1*, and it does exactly what it's advertised to do.  

I don't understand how not having an option for a browser for something that is designed (and advertised) to be nothing but a playback device for iTunes content is a huge mistake.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Why do you need to surf the web on your living room HDTV?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> Why do you need to surf the web on your living room HDTV?


Yeah, a 42" monitor would just suck, 15" or die!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MacDaddy said:


> Yeah, a 42" monitor would just suck, 15" or die!


MacDaddy gets it.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Then hook a mac mini up to your tv.. Voila... you have a computer on your TV.

Instead of griping about something the appleTV isn't designed for... yet.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Garry said:


> Then hook a mac mini up to your tv.. Voila... you have a computer on your TV.
> 
> Instead of griping about something the appleTV isn't designed for... yet.


Sadly I have tried that and my HDTV does not lend itself for a regular computer screen. I have a SONY 34HS420 which is a great TV but a lousy Monitor.

If I had waited and bought an LCD TV with a VGA input things would have been better and I would have gone with a Mac Mini.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

being a Wii owner i'll say this.. it's not that great... it gets VERY boring VERY quickly.. as 80% of the games are the same and the other 20 % are either horrible or alright. And the Internet Feature is stupid.. its a low resolution pain in the ass to figure out. The ONLY reason i haven't gotten rid of it.. is strictly because of Virtual Console. Besides that... don't bother.. but on the flip side the Apple TV isn't that great either... no PVR... WTF? 

If you want a good set top box.. get a XBOX 360.. you can download hd or SD full movies, tv shows, stream Vista or XP Media Center... record tv ON the media center then stream it to your XBOX, stream photos music.... heck you can even store music and photo's on it. PLUS with the elite out 120GB hard drive and HDMI is really all you need.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

When I was learning sign language, my two tutors and I would casually sit in the living room going over online videos/tutorials/practice on the big screen and it was awesome. That's one use. The other would be to do iChat video on a big screen. Mmmm.


----------

